# Any suggestions for choosing between band names?



## LudwigKaramazov

One of my friends is currently adjusting a long-time band of his into something new, and they are trying to decide between several names. They are intelligent people, and their music is fairly cerebral and mixes a few different genres, using mostly acoustic, some minimalistic electronics, and a songwriting style in the same vein as classic groups like Simon and Garfunkel, The Beatles, Pink Floyd, and classical and jazz musicians. Any suggestions on which of these names sounds good? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

-Order of an Hour/Order of the Hour
-Seasons of Sand
-Hours and Images
-The Minute-Hours


----------



## brotagonist

As soon as I read Simon and Garfunkel, Seasons of Sand jumped out at me. Perhaps it is the double sibilants that parallel one of their song titles, Sounds of Silence.


----------



## ptr

Done some such word play along the line.. Usually You take Your favourite obscure artist least know title and cut up the words, thorw them in the air and see what order they land in!

Using the S&G reference above, wouldn't something like the "The Silence of Sands" be more evocative? S&G have many song titles that would make perfect band names like; "A Most Peculiar Man", "The Groovy Things", "Cloudy", "Desultory Philippic" etc...

/ptr


----------



## Animato

'Seasons of Sand' is my favourite


----------



## Stavrogin

^ I agree with Animato


----------



## SixFootScowl

Well you didn't ask for new name suggestions, but what about this:

Timeless Seasons


----------



## quack

Sand Hour
Hours and...
Dour Sand
Our Sand
Sandower
Sour Hand
Hand Sower
The Mini Towers

don't mind me


----------



## LudwigKaramazov

Thanks for the suggestions, guys! It definitely helps, and makes it easier--Seasons of Sand seems to be the favorite


----------

